# I need tips for recovery...



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok...

I've never smoked pot, or did anything harder than alcohol. However, I've been feeling DPed for about a month since major stress led a severe panic attack. I had DP about 3 years ago (similar cause), but it went away after getting myself back on my feet. I just hate having to go throught this s**t again. Besides feeling out of touch with others, I feel out of touch with time. I get these weird, obsessive philosophical thoughts about time (e.g. Why do things only go forward? What does it mean to be in the past?, etc. etc.)
I'm tenacious about recover, so I'm not going to give up...I've beat this beast once. I'm praying that I can do it again.

Anyway, I need some people's advice. What do I do when nothing seems real? What helps to get rid of these obsessive thoughts about time (they really annoy disturb me since I spend the better part of the day thinking about them at the expense of living in the present)?

Things that I have noticed:

1. Not getting enough sleep, or sleeping in makes me more DPed.

2.When I get hungry, I really get DPed.

3. Being a religious person, I find that prayer can help me feel more peaceful and grounded.

Any other tips? I need your advice...Thanks!


----------



## MSM (Jul 12, 2006)

well first off, try to block out the bad thoughts. When you feel them coming, just say "no im not going to think that or feel that."

1. A good diet (eat less junk, more fruits and vegies)

2. Milk, or anything with calcium will help you calm down.

3. Take magnesium. It does wonders for my mood. Its no Exstacy pill, put it does give a very noticable lift, and staying in a good mood is crucial.

4. WORK OUT. If you do this often, you will feel better in anyway imaginable, unless you pull a muscle or something...

5. Get enough sleep.

6. Get good, calming music, preferably instrumental.

7. Omega 3 Fish Oil helps a lot too.

there are a lot of things you can do to relieve these symptoms. There are many more things out there that will help you. Thats what ive been doing so far, and it seems to be working.


----------

